# MY BNR32 GTR RESTORATION IN CROATIA



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Hi everybody,

I thought to share with you my R32 GTR restoration in Croatia.

I bought the car in the UK end of 2019 and was with the same owner since 2015.

It's a genuine low mileage car (76xxx km's when purchased ) with the necessary background checks in Japan to link all the dots about this car as importing one either from a dealer or through auctions with an Importer wasn't an option I wanted to consider (I know trust issues is a real thing) and confirmed later by Denis and his staff (original clutch, belts etc.).

With rust only on the surface, most parts were showing their age such as the rubbers etc.

After searching for a shop to restore it as the car was worthy to put money on to keep it for many years to come, I've contacted Denis Piljek after seeing what he and his team have achieved on the R31 and R33.

After discussing what I wanted and various other things, I've decided to go ahead with him as he really have an eye for details, entrepreneurship, standard processes in place when restoring cars and his vision about scaling his business, I knew he was the right person with the right team meeting my standards while still making my project financially viable without forgetting his genuine friendliness, easy to reach and communication because I don't want to spend time running after anyone.

We did agree on a date to pickup my car as I couldn't drive to Croatia due to the weather and time constraints, he did send me a driver with a trailer to get things started.

Upon reception, his team have done a full check of the car (paint thickness, engine compression etc.) then started dismantling the car without failing to keep me updated on its progress with >1500 photos only for January.

Then I've decided to make a trip to Zagreb to visit him and his team and his warm welcome confirmed I was right choosing him.

Because he couldn't make it on time to pick me from the airport, he did send me one of his staff member, a gesture really appreciated.

His shop is like a candy shop for grow up Mens, give him a visit if you don't believe me.

On top of being clean and organised with dedicated hubs, he have a whole warehouse for dismantling, assembling and detailing cars while the others are for body work, metal shaping, engine assembly, metal blasting etc., well thought when restoring cars.

He did assemble a great team (good ratio of junior and more experienced Takumis to learn from each other) leveraging on the strength and capacity of each, such as Kruno, despite his young age, is responsible for the parts supply with a global network he did grow over the years that he can reach to find rare parts and regardless of the car they are working on (learned tons from him).

I had a great night out with Kruno, Bruno and Franko with a quick visit to his shed, lots of car discussions and driving through Zagreb by night which have sealed our friendship (thanks boys for your time  ).

We went out to eat with Denis the following evening, had great discussions about leadership, entrepreneurship and car business management in general (learned tons from him too).

Then was time to leave Zagreb, he kindly picked me up the following day to drop me at the airport and left with a head filled with lots of memories.

Hope you all enjoy this journey with me.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Some pics when the car was picked up and on its arrival at Denis shop


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Can’t wait to see how this goes


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Mookistar said:


> Can’t wait to see how this goes


As me, at least i'm sure it'll be done correctly with no shortcuts taken.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Pics from the underneath of the car


----------



## dr32 (Dec 8, 2018)

Going to be a great thread hope it goes well,obvious question is what kind of moneys is it going to cost??i imagine considerably lower than doing it in the uk,would love to do to my own car but just way to pricey to do in the uk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

dr32 said:


> Going to be a great thread hope it goes well,obvious question is what kind of moneys is it going to cost??i imagine considerably lower than doing it in the uk,would love to do to my own car but just way to pricey to do in the uk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great question, the way he bills is per the hour not as per an estimate,(_"Yeah, it's going to cost you 10k" and you end up with the car not being done and monthly bills pilling up because you're being charged for the daily coffees_)

I can't discuss the rate here however it's way more affordable than what you may think, I was a panel beater myself and have neither the time nor the space to do it and paying him to do it is costing less than me doing it.

It depends as well on the car he's starting with and if you see mine, the final cost of the project should be between the R31 and R33 he did.

Contact him and if necessary, give him a visit, you'll understand why he's getting cars sent to him from all over the Europe.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Detail of the OG paint thickness


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

I had a PM with Denis last year? He detailed prices for me for the different processes (general labour, mechanical, paint, etc) very reasonable and if I can afford to get something like this done myself, I'd certainly consider it!

Having fun doing bits myself at the moment, I've not braved removing the engine or anything big like that though! Lol Good luck with the build, I'm definitely subscribing to this! ?


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Bit by bit, whatever you don't know, I'm sure anybody can help you or can find tuts online


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Having spoken to Denis as well hes A damn sight cheaper than a Lot of the U.K.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

When age do its thing with rust showing up


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

just FYI, you don't have to attach images any more. you can drag and drop into the thread and they will appear full sized


----------



## R34SKYGTR (Aug 23, 2017)

As a guide what can you expect to pay for a full resto? The yellow R34 owned by Tonigmr2 was on F/B today and it looks an awesome job by the garage.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

R34SKYGTR said:


> As a guide what can you expect to pay for a full resto? The yellow R34 owned by Tonigmr2 was on F/B today and it looks an awesome job by the garage.


I can't discuss the exact rate here however they're competitive enough for me to get my car sent to Croatia and financially viable to eventually make a profit when seeing where the JDM market is going now, have a chat with him and he'll detail you how much a project may cost with a good basis.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Some pics from the trunk


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Some more


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

love it love it love it


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I spoke to Denis about taking my R33 GTR there, it does seem like a well oiled machine.
In the end I ended up taking my car to SR Autobodies who are doing a complete strip down rebuild on mine, similar to your car.

Cost wise, they were actually very similar, so the U.K. isn’t always mega expensive


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

JapFreak786 said:


> I spoke to Denis about taking my R33 GTR there, it does seem like a well oiled machine.
> In the end I ended up taking my car to SR Autobodies who are doing a complete strip down rebuild on mine, similar to your car.
> 
> Cost wise, they were actually very similar, so the U.K. isn’t always mega expensive


Valid point, car restoration is a really small world and depending on where you go, cost could be similar however other factors have to be considered and for me it's the fact that's a well oiled machine he has in place.

Do you have some pics of yours to share or a thread please ?


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Some more trunk


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I’m waiting for some more progress to happen to the car before I create a thread.

a shameless plug but @gtr33n is my IG page for the car which has some photos of it.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Mr GCC Bro ?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

haha that is indeed me. My brother seems more well known than expected


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

JapFreak786 said:


> haha that is indeed me. My brother seems more well known than expected


What a small world


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Another level of functionality


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Side of the car


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Lego time


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Some more


----------



## dr32 (Dec 8, 2018)

What you gonna do with the faded seats?will they just go back in or re dyed or even new ones??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

dr32 said:


> What you gonna do with the faded seats?will they just go back in or re dyed or even new ones??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good question, I was thinking at replacing them or retrim them like this:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

That’s an Omori custom interior

may give you an idea below


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

matty32 said:


> View attachment 258837


Could it be ordered from Nissan directly ?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

the pic above is my own 32 (not nismo) and thats custom, but the Omori interior, no its not available from Nissan/Nismo. The covers are, but then thats a totally different look/ and feel to what you posted the picture of.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

matty32 said:


> the pic above is my own 32 (not nismo) and thats custom, but the Omori interior, no its not available from Nissan/Nismo. The covers are, but then thats a totally different look/ and feel to what you posted the picture of.


I guess I'll have to get them custom made


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Some more lego time


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Some more carcheology


----------



## profaine (Feb 27, 2017)

Good stuff, more and more cars seem to be going through this full rebuild process (a necessity it seems!), keen to keep watching the outcome.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

profaine said:


> Good stuff, more and more cars seem to be going through this full rebuild process (a necessity it seems!), keen to keep watching the outcome.


No choice if you want to keep them and would be a shame to not go through this process if you have an excellent base to start with


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

More lego time


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

looks remarkably clean to me, underside looks pretty rust free. A good foundation no doubt


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Mookistar said:


> looks remarkably clean to me, underside looks pretty rust free. A good foundation no doubt


Yup and Denis is pretty happy with what I brought him.


----------



## stuartinzg (Nov 11, 2017)

Nice to see another UK R32 car over here. I'm an expat now living here for a while and know Denis and the team - they've done some work on my BMW and have a good set up.

I saw the R31 from start to finish and a number of other cars - they have a lot of good workers there and good contacts (spraying, fabricating, etc). 

Old video of the R31 from nearly 4 years ago:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BDsY70dC-VT/


----------



## profaine (Feb 27, 2017)

Takeshi23 said:


> No choice if you want to keep them and would be a shame to not go through this process if you have an excellent base to start with


True, so long as you have someone with the expertise to do it! (& the capital haha)


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

stuartinzg said:


> Nice to see another UK R32 car over here. I'm an expat now living here for a while and know Denis and the team - they've done some work on my BMW and have a good set up.
> 
> I saw the R31 from start to finish and a number of other cars - they have a lot of good workers there and good contacts (spraying, fabricating, etc).
> 
> ...


He does, he did hire 3 more technicians to train and his team knows what doing a job right means, no bs with them.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

profaine said:


> True, so long as you have someone with the expertise to do it! (& the capital haha)


That was my main concern and seeing him owning several of them gave me some sort of guarantee that he'll work on my car as if it was his own skyline.

About the capital, for sure however it's not to a point where you have to sell a kidney and if you factor all the numbers, anybody can rent a container if not in Europe, ship it to Croatia or nearby countries, getting it picked up from a port, get the job done and ship it back to you and enjoy it for many years to come.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Some more lego time


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Can you believe those 2 metal things cost almost 2k together, what they've been smoking at Nissan must have been good


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

What's your thoughts everyone on the Cusco sway bars ?


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Getting there


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice! They're not messing about are they! ?


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Red Duke said:


> Nice! They're not messing about are they! ?


Nope, that's Denis, clean, organised and all labeled as you can expect it from him and his team


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

A clean job


----------



## dr32 (Dec 8, 2018)

Your cars so clean already it’s more like a refurb than restoration!!gonna be great once completed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## demo8ii (May 10, 2017)

Nice to see more of these kind of projects pop up here!
What’s the name of the shop in Croatia?


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

dr32 said:


> Your cars so clean already it’s more like a refurb than restoration!!gonna be great once completed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup more or less, I want to keep it for many years.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

demo8ii said:


> Nice to see more of these kind of projects pop up here!
> What’s the name of the shop in Croatia?


Thanks, was needed somehow and was too good to start with to be left neglected.

The shop is Auto Partes In Zagreb and you can check the 2 links below, the work done and other factors are what sold me to get mine done there:









Abbey Motorport R31 Autech restoration


Hi, we been really quiet on here over the last few years still very busy working on all the Skyline models, doing a lot of rust removal work on the 33/34 models. Will post some pictures up of our repairs later. We have been working with our business partner in Croatia Auto Partes the owner has...




www.gtr.co.uk













My Croatian Restoration R33GTR LM V-SPEC


Hi During almost 10 years of servicing and looking after Simon Froggatt's R33GTR Le Mans Edition V-spec Skyline, I have asked him on numerous occasions to give me first refusal, if he wanted to sell the car. Well, he has finally agreed to sell it to me and, although it is in good shape...




www.gtr.co.uk


----------



## demo8ii (May 10, 2017)

Takeshi23 said:


> Thanks, was needed somehow and was too good to start with to be left neglected.
> 
> The shop is Auto Partes In Zagreb and you can check the 2 links below, the work done and other factors are what sold me to get mine done there:
> 
> ...


Ah that was the same shop, good to know! Saved this, thanks man.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

demo8ii said:


> Ah that was the same shop, good to know! Saved this, thanks man.


Yup it is, you're welcome


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Let me introduce you the 1st Nissan R32 GTR "Lifted Patrol Baja" edition


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Garage Yoshida for you guys


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Takeshi23 said:


> Garage Yoshida for you guys


Loving the progress pictures! Awesome video too, I couldn't understand it so thankful for the subtitles! Lol


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Red Duke said:


> Loving the progress pictures! Awesome video too, I couldn't understand it so thankful for the subtitles! Lol


I try to do daily updates, the video was too good for not being shared and they were smart to add the translation


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

From gross to clean and will be refurbished with new seals and pistons


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

assume you replacing all the arms, etc with Nismo, bushes, etc and such like?


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Takeshi23 said:


> What's your thoughts everyone on the Cusco sway bars ?


They are very good I run them on my car. Works well with 10 & 8 kg/mm springs.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i went nismo, no idea on the cusco (assume they are TBH just as good) but nismo was cheap. 78,000 yen (front and rear)


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

matty32 said:


> assume you replacing all the arms, etc with Nismo, bushes, etc and such like?


Yup, Nismo and Strongflex polybushes, they are the only one willing to make them in black as i can't stand having red/yellow or blue bushes under the car.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

FRRACER said:


> They are very good I run them on my car. Works well with 10 & 8 kg/mm springs.


Thanks for sharing, I think I'll go with them, they're pretty cheap in Japan at the moment.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

matty32 said:


> i went nismo, no idea on the cusco (assume they are TBH just as good) but nismo was cheap. 78,000 yen (front and rear)


What's the handling with them ?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

just replace the bushes with OEM Nissan. replace the transmission brace (its 25,000 yen), for example, not sure what you mean on the handling? freight? no idea, prob 50,000 yen id imagine, the box is quite big. 

get the Nismo steering bushes, and replace all the fuel line clips etc.

when i can i will post up the 32 (when its on a ramp) to show you.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

matty32 said:


> just replace the bushes with OEM Nissan. replace the transmission brace (its 25,000 yen), for example, not sure what you mean on the handling? freight? no idea, prob 50,000 yen id imagine, the box is quite big.
> 
> get the Nismo steering bushes, and replace all the fuel line clips etc.
> 
> when i can i will post up the 32 (when its on a ramp) to show you.


Thanks for the advice and taking the time for that, I meant about the driving impressions with the Nismo sway bars, are you liking it or would you replace them with another brand ?

I have this kit on my list, is it the one you're referring to ?




__





NISMO ENGINE MOTOR TRANSMISSION MOUNT SET NISSAN SKYLINE GTR BNR32 BCNR33 R32 R33 RB26 11200-RS580 | JDM Planet







jdm-planet.com


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yes i have the engine mounts, they went in when the engine did, but was referring to the steering bushes (front). 

no idea on the sway bars for the 32, never drive it in 4 years. its just been parked up, tuned etc. im sure most ARBs will be exactly the same. 

i just ordered 2 of everything so i have spares going forward incase Omori decide to discontinue stuff.

enjoy the rebuild process, its fun, but also freaking expensive


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

matty32 said:


> yes i have the engine mounts, they went in when the engine did, but was referring to the steering bushes (front).
> 
> no idea on the sway bars for the 32, never drive it in 4 years. its just been parked up, tuned etc. im sure most ARBs will be exactly the same.
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks for the precision, it makes sense, they gonna all be replaced anyway.

I can imagine and especially if you're busy, little time to drive it.

About the parts, it's definitely expensive and I'm getting them from the US mostly as they are cheaper, they have them in stock and are open to negotiation for big orders and once the car is done, I'm planning to do another build and make a stock of parts as that's my main concern too about Nissan saying us byyyyyye boys.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

The car is in japan was no point buying from usa & jp wasn’t that expensive just how far you go

anyways Enjoy


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

matty32 said:


> The car is in japan was no point buying from usa & jp wasn’t that expensive just how far you go
> 
> anyways Enjoy


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## sharp_platonic (Nov 27, 2017)

Takeshi23 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I thought to share with you my R32 GTR restoration in Croatia.
> 
> ...


Wow terrific, your post very informational, thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

sharp_platonic said:


> Wow terrific, your post very informational, thanks for sharing this.


You're welcome


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

HKS R32 GTR for you guys


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

whats The process on the refurb ?

cos it seems a lot of silver paint

just curious


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

matty32 said:


> whats The process on the refurb ?
> 
> cos it seems a lot of silver paint
> 
> just curious


That's not silver paint, the parts are media blasted to remove all the paint and down to a bare surface.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

New bushings


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Body progress


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Media blasted + freshly painted == 100% Sexiness

I can look at them for hours


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

That's why we all love them


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Just fresh


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

From aged with years of JDM'ness to media blasted to painted to assembled with Strongflex bushings


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Hi Papi


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Straight as str8


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## stuartinzg (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm from the UK living over here and regularly in this workshop - I'll keep my eye out to see how it's progressing


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

stuartinzg said:


> I'm from the UK living over here and regularly in this workshop - I'll keep my eye out to see how it's progressing


Enjoy it lucky men


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Clean under and in the bay


----------



## stuartinzg (Nov 11, 2017)

Looking great


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Nice


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Kilerbegtr (Jan 1, 2016)

Amazing results so far mate, how long is the process going to take from start to finish?


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Kilerbegtr said:


> Amazing results so far mate, how long is the process going to take from start to finish?


Thanks mate, I'm genuinely amazed with what Denis and his crew are doing, they're into every bits and details.
I haven't given him a deadline but at the pace they're working, once painted it's assembly time and should be ready by early summer however, this corona shit show is delaying parts delivery as I have to travel to Croatia and Germany has its borders still closed.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

CarPorn time with the Interior done and looks soooooooooooooooo clean


----------



## dr32 (Dec 8, 2018)

Just caught up with thread,wow,really great work it’s gonna be amazing when finished bet you can’t wait!just i time for summer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

dr32 said:


> Just caught up with thread,wow,really great work it’s gonna be amazing when finished bet you can’t wait!just i time for summer!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, I can't wait and maybe will park it in my living room just to stare at it for hours


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Before/After and I'm in love


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Propah' fresh


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Clean and shiny, that's why preparation matters for the best result.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

That body 👌


----------



## kevr32 (Sep 24, 2009)

Stunning, can you imagine how good that's going to look when your stud in front of it.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

kevr32 said:


> Stunning, can you imagine how good that's going to look when your stud in front of it.


Thanks mate, it is, I'm gonna be staring at the car for hours from every angles before even driving it.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

What sort of cost is associated with a restoration like this?


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

This is the result of 3 days of detailing, like a mirror.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Simonh said:


> What sort of cost is associated with a restoration like this?


I can't discuss costs here but the hourly rate and the skills of Denis team have motivated me enough to get my car sent to him, have a chat with him whenever you can, he can explain you in details his process and how he works.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

It is amazing work that is for sure...


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow absolutely astonishing work 👌


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Better when everything is zinc plated, don't you think ?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Can’t wait to see this going together


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Skint said:


> Can’t wait to see this going together


Gonna be like out of a Nissan dealership back in 1994 but in a better condition.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Nice to see pride being taken and keeping the car alive.

Labour costs here are expensive so I see why people go further afield.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Skint said:


> Nice to see pride being taken and keeping the car alive.
> 
> Labour costs here are expensive so I see why people go further afield.


Can't agree more and it becomes more and more difficult to find a clean one, I've seen few clean examples in Japan approaching 75K that aren't even a Vspec or Nismo edition.

The other thing is high labour costs isn't equal to quality, I'm from the field and now exactly what I want and Denis is the only one who would deliver results without taking shortcuts.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I quite agree that finding Bodyshop guys with a good attitude and commitment are hard to find. I started a apprenticeship for body works when I first left school but never finished it because of a few small quid confrontation.

Trust me I’ve seen paintwork from the worst to the very best concourse jobs and there’s a good wage to be made if you set your stall out correctly And apply the correct business ethics.

Best job I saw was last year when I saw a cat d corsa in red repaired for £170 and the customer had brought it to another garage complaining the rear tailgate and bumper did’nt line up


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Skint said:


> I quite agree that finding Bodyshop guys with a good attitude and commitment are hard to find. I started a apprenticeship for body works when I first left school but never finished it because of a few small quid confrontation.
> 
> Trust me I’ve seen paintwork from the worst to the very best concourse jobs and there’s a good wage to be made if you set your stall out correctly And apply the correct business ethics.
> 
> Best job I saw was last year when I saw a cat d corsa in red repaired for £170 and the customer had brought it to another garage complaining the rear tailgate and bumper did’nt line up


Valid points you have here, most of the car owners have no issue to spend as long you get what you pay for.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Christ dude, I go away from the forum for a while and miss all this! What a build! You must be over the moon with it? Surely can't be long before they start putting bits back together?  

Awesome work, that chain of zinc'd parts is insane... and to think I was worried how I was going to do a few nuts, bolts and arms from my throttle bodies! Lol


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Red Duke said:


> Christ dude, I go away from the forum for a while and miss all this! What a build! You must be over the moon with it? Surely can't be long before they start putting bits back together?
> 
> Awesome work, that chain of zinc'd parts is insane... and to think I was worried how I was going to do a few nuts, bolts and arms from my throttle bodies! Lol


It's more and better than I have expected, the zinced parts are like gold digging  they are starting assembling it back now, most of my parts have been delivered to me, still some to get delivered but there are delays and waiting for Angela to reopen German borders to travel to Croatia too.

This car is a labour of love 🙏


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What sort of time scale is involved in this project?


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Skint said:


> What sort of time scale is involved in this project?


7 months if he have all the parts on time, after that it depends with what he's starting with, they have just finished an evo.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Is it hourly or fixed price job?


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Skint said:


> Is it hourly or fixed price job?


It's hourly and he'll give you a precise estimate, they've done enough GTR's and cars to be trusted with the numbers.


----------



## Nzblackr32gtr (Sep 4, 2016)

Really enjoying this build thread such amazing attention to detail. What timeframe did they give you for the build?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

can you not share the price? 10k? 15k?


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Nzblackr32gtr said:


> Really enjoying this build thread such amazing attention to detail. What timeframe did they give you for the build?


Thanks mate, I never gave him a deadline but most of his projects are taking 7 months from start to finish however with the craziness we're in at the moment and the delay to get some parts, I'll rather have none set and get the car when it's done.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

matty32 said:


> can you not share the price? 10k? 15k?


The car isn't done yet and any figure i would give would be misleading because each restoration project is different and he has different tiers and rates depending on what they're working on such as body repair, metal shaping or mechanic etc., that's why I prefer if anyone have a project to talk to him to define what they want to be done.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice, have done the same. i thought they are pretty reasonable on cost for both sides.

FYI, the colour tint has changed on that part no. i have the confirmation this morning via nissan.

its more of a bronze tint. (which is what you have i would assume) 

good work.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

matty32 said:


> nice, have done the same. i thought they are pretty reasonable on cost for both sides.
> 
> FYI, the colour tint has changed on that part no. i have the confirmation this morning via nissan.
> 
> ...


Thanks Matty, Kruno managed to find them, there isn't any point to try to save money with that when the rubbers are almost 30 years old.

spot on, that's what I have, that precision you have


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

They are available not an issue but just saying they have changed the tint 

sides are 35,000 yen


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Parts delivered to Denis


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Arrived with no damage


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

I must say the build, welding and finish is top notch, HKS aren't messing with the quality.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Are they manufactured by jama?


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Skint said:


> Are they manufactured by jama?


Yup and waited ages to get it


----------



## stuartinzg (Nov 11, 2017)

That's the same exhaust I just bought used, but mine will need to get polished and sprayed. It is on route to Auto Partes as we speak 
I have an HKS without the mid resonator, basically a straight pipe, with no cats and only a back box. The drone is not pleasant. Maybe I'm too old.


----------



## joshuaho96 (Jul 14, 2016)

Skint said:


> Are they manufactured by jama?


JASMA compliant just means it's less than 95 dB when running the noise proximity test.


----------



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

fantastic build, hopefully see it in the flesh during the 2021 show season?


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Kristofor said:


> fantastic build, hopefully see it in the flesh during the 2021 show season?


Thanks mate, gonna try, depends on how this pandemic doesn't evolve.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Clean combo


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Looks new, like new new


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Surely shaping up to be one of the best condition BNR32 GTR's in the World. Looks fantastic


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

SKNAM said:


> Surely shaping up to be one of the best condition BNR32 GTR's in the World. Looks fantastic


Thanks mate, it does and I go to this extent to keep it for the next decade at least, once the car is done, the interior is next on my list.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

EY0

_







_


----------



## stuartinzg (Nov 11, 2017)

I keep seeing it in the shop, it's really looking great


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

stuartinzg said:


> I keep seeing it in the shop, it's really looking great


Enjoy the view and thanks for the tease 😂


----------



## stuartinzg (Nov 11, 2017)

Takeshi23 said:


> Enjoy the view and thanks for the tease 😂


No problem. Mine is also almost ready, can't wait to be driving. The summer is over but hopefully some autumn driving this year


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Progress, progress, progress


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Just arrived, one of the most difficult part to get 😂


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Some unpacking as I had no time to do it, Thanks Kruno 👌


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Rust be gone but will replace them with a carbon fiber shaft at some point


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

Check out the website of The Driveshaft Shop, they have carbon fiber shafts for our cars, ( got mine from there, as well as my front/rear axles.). Plus other goodies. Check them out!


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Johnny R33 said:


> Check out the website of The Driveshaft Shop, they have carbon fiber shafts for our cars, ( got mine from there, as well as my front/rear axles.). Plus other goodies. Check them out!


I did check them and seems to be great products, thanks for the ref


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Going from rusty gross to fresh clean


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Dennis and workmanship is incredible!


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

Black looking good on your parts, but do consider the one piece carbon fiber Driveshaft. It gets rid of excess weight of a 2 piece shaft, and the wobble of the whole 2 piece assembly, spins up quicker, faster response on the throttle.


----------



## cotter (Mar 19, 2020)

Takeshi23 said:


> View attachment 263634
> View attachment 263635
> View attachment 263636
> View attachment 263637
> ...


Wow mate your build is another level, great to see the love for the R32 GTR, well done pal.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Johnny R33 said:


> Black looking good on your parts, but do consider the one piece carbon fiber Driveshaft. It gets rid of excess weight of a 2 piece shaft, and the wobble of the whole 2 piece assembly, spins up quicker, faster response on the throttle.


That's what I had in my mind, I've driven this car 1000kms so not really knowing it but want to improve the current set up at some point with lighter parts rather than increasing the power.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

cotter said:


> Wow mate your build is another level, great to see the love for the R32 GTR, well done pal.


Thank you very mucho, just wanted to things right with this car


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

FRRACER said:


> Dennis and workmanship is incredible!


He takes no short cut.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

From cool to fresh


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Bwaaahhhhh Sutututu, will replace it at some point but love to see it going from gross to a clean black mat for extra power.


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

You do know that "Black " makes your R32 faster and adds more HP, just like stickers on a "Ricer" 🤣🤣🤣. But I think the black will look sexy under the hood of your Godzilla!!


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Johnny R33 said:


> You do know that "Black " makes your R32 faster and adds more HP, just like stickers on a "Ricer" 🤣🤣🤣. But I think the black will look sexy under the hood of your Godzilla!!


I know far too well that any addition to a car is extra kw's, trust me i'm an engineer 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Bellissimo 👌👌👌👌


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Denis and his crew doing their magic 👌


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

Are you running single pot brakes on your GTR? Just saw them, how are they for stopping power?


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Johnny R33 said:


> Are you running single pot brakes on your GTR? Just saw them, how are they for stopping power?


Those look like standard rears to me.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Johnny R33 said:


> Are you running single pot brakes on your GTR? Just saw them, how are they for stopping power?


They're the original one, they do the job but will upgrade in due time.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Getting there & getting there & getting there.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

In for the win


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

that looks great


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Simonh said:


> that looks great


Thanks Simon, I'm really happy with the result.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

👌👌👌👌👌👌


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Clean 👌 👌 👌 👌


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

That front 👌


----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)

that's better then new, just to have an idea what will cost a restoration like this? not exactly just a roundabout


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

WOW, is all the words I can muster, well other than awesome, " Holy sht balls Batman!!" Now I wish I would have taken pictures to document my R33 GTR V-spec buildup!! DAMNNNNN Son!!!!!!!


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

The in is in


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Yvo said:


> that's better then new, just to have an idea what will cost a restoration like this? not exactly just a roundabout


Thanks, they've done an amazing job and I'm genuinely pleased with the process.

To give you any figure would be misleading as it depends on what base they're starting from, mine was mostly surface rust with no accident, no structural damage and this makes a huge difference and getting it done in Croatia was much more interesting financially with the different hourly rate they have depending on the task they execute.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Johnny R33 said:


> WOW, is all the words I can muster, well other than awesome, " Holy sht balls Batman!!" Now I wish I would have taken pictures to document my R33 GTR V-spec buildup!! DAMNNNNN Son!!!!!!!


Thanks, that's something to keep for the memory when looking back.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

A bit of detailed details


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Hi Everyone, 

Hope you're all doing well, safe and sound, sorry for the hiatus as life and work took over with no time left for me.

Remaining parts were picked up by a moving company that Denis has managed to mandate for me as borders being closed ever since has only left uncertainty whether my parts would arrive undamaged if i had them shipped the "normal way".

Stay tuned guys as it's nearly finished.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

Done, detailed, ceramic coated and I've been staring at it since this morning


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

Finally. Awesome build.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

GT-R David said:


> Finally. Awesome build.


Thank you David, this covid crap has been the only reason for this delay but regardless, i'm very happy wit the result, more pics to come anyway


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Some pictures to share with you guys


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

How refreshing to see a relatively stock car.

Maybe I may dig out my original 16's as a change.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Scott said:


> How refreshing to see a relatively stock car.
> 
> Maybe I may dig out my original 16's as a change.


Thanks Scott, I don't want to go crazy with it, I like the way it looks being almost stock too.


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Clean and basic, thinking of changing the steering wheel and retrimming the seats and other bits


----------



## vishwaskar6 (Sep 23, 2021)

I had a PM with Denis last year? He detailed prices for me for the different processes (general labour, mechanical, paint, etc) very reasonable and if I can afford to get something like this done myself, I'd certainly consider it! mobdro


----------

